# When does colostrum come in?



## eminer (Jan 21, 2003)

Nursing or leaking moms, when did you start seeing colostrum? I know I got it while I was pregnant last time, but I wasn't paying much attention. And now I really really want some.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

I didn't see much until I was 35 or so weeks...I know it was really late in the pregnancy.


----------



## shalena (May 31, 2004)

it came in last week for me.

So, 30 weeks


----------



## sqoya (Feb 13, 2004)

From everything I've read, it comes in during the last month for most women. However, I've been leaking heavily since the 4th month. It's still coming in strong, and I'm due in 3 days! I guess my body was just set on bf since the beginning!

Edited: I've been leaking since the 4th month, but didn't have dark yellow leaking (what I guess is colostrum) until the 6th month.


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

Mine came in at 12 weeks with DS........it was very little at first then by 6 months it was alot, I was wearing breast pads at 6 months along with DS.


----------



## Moon Faerie (Aug 2, 2004)

Mine's been here for a little over a month, and I'm 28.5 weeks. I'm just now getting to wear I need pads or at least a padded bra.


----------



## eminer (Jan 21, 2003)

Yay! -- there's hope. Thanks for your replies. When the time comes, I think I'm going to have an enormous orange milk party and make colostrum cheese in honor of no longer having to dry nurse.


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

With ds#1, it came in at about 28 weeks, but as droplets i could sqeeze out. With ds#2, it didn't come in until I gave birth. No sign of any this time around either (and I am 32.5 weeks).


----------



## annh (Sep 25, 2004)

I am 34 weeks now and have had it for about a month or so, but as someone else said, mine only comes out if squeezed. Otherwise it is just a covering.


----------



## carlasher (Sep 20, 2004)

First baby, mine started comming in at 12 weeks - now 19.


----------



## skylarsmama (Mar 7, 2002)

Mine came in about 33 weeks or so. It's not enough that I need breast pads or anything but I can squeeze a decent amount out almost constantly.
much love
-Lindsey


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Mine does not leak of its own accord, but comes in copious amounts when expressed, much to my DH's sheer joy.









It started, slowly, of course, around 16 weeks or so.


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

It's always during the month before delivery that I notice small amounts.


----------



## Finnsma (Nov 2, 2002)

With my first I started leaking colostrum at about 16 weeks. With my 2nd, my first was still nursing and she told me it came in at about 28 weeks. She came off the breast saying "Mmmm yummy!" And she gained about 5 pounds that first month of it! LOL I'm 19 weeks now with my 2nd still nursing and it's still the tiniest bit of milk.


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

I noticed more early in this pregnancy but I haven't had any in a while. I can express a drop but that's it. I remember having to really squeeze with my other kids too... I don't often leak in pregnancy.. but rest assure I've never lacked milk after the babies came out.

I had HUGE oversupply with the girls and this time I'm hoping for the same since I'm going to start pumping for my 2 year old again.


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

With my 1st pregnancy I noticed it around 7 months, and at about 5 with my second. But with this pregnancy, I've noticed that the little bit of milk that's left for my toddler is getting a yellowish tinge to it lately. Nursing has also been a lot less painful and I'm wondering if there's a connection.


----------



## JulieNicole23 (Oct 13, 2004)

Mine came in around 24 weeks I think, but it doesnt leak, it only comes out by me expressing it....


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

About 28 weeks for me. Slowly at first, and now there's more, much to my 3-year-old's delight: "Mmmm, colostrum!"


----------



## happymamajenni (Jun 2, 2004)

Last time, for me, it was around 35 or 36 weeks....nothing yet this time...


----------



## GatorNNP (May 17, 2004)

Usually your body is ready to make colostrum by 21-24 weeks. Some people leak, some never leak. The place you can easily check is after a hot shower try hand expression and you should be able to see a drop or two. It is rare a mother of a 23/24 week premature baby isn't able to provide milk when asked to in my experience.


----------

